# Help Needed



## Joe1690 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guy's 

I have just been told by my work that they want me to move to HK at the end of this year of early next and they have asked me to start putting a package together. 

The living expenses side I can put together quite easily but the salary my job demands is the tricky part so I am looking to see if any one could give me a ball park figure. 

The Job I am going to do is a commodities operations manager was going to ask for 65k to 70k HKD a month but looking on websites similar roles are around 90K HKD a month so don't want to under sell myself any advice would be apreciated 

Regards 

Joe


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Joe,

Hong Kong is one of the most expensive places to live, having said that though it is also one of the top places where people have the most disposable income.

I am sure everything will be negotiable so you should aim for the higher end salary wise, either way it will be a fantastic opportunity.

Good luck!


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There,

How is the IT job market in HK any one could help me on this want to be there on visit visa to find a job will this would be fine ? ..... what are the chances to change it to work visa as I have 5 years of experience in to IT I'm from Hyderabad, India. .... please help

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you Raj


----------

